# Pics of my Mali



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Grabbed two nice shots today while out playing in the front yard. We didnt stay out long because his hips were bothering him


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

First pic he reminds me of a deer! Lol! Handsome boy!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

What a good looking dog!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Very handsome..:wub: Love his colouring..:wub:


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks like a very slender shepherd mix or maybe shepherd mal.....


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Handome guy! Love his face.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello Handsome!


----------



## danbibby (May 22, 2011)

He's got a longer and sleeker snoot than on most shepherds I've seen.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Rerun said:


> Looks like a very slender shepherd mix or maybe shepherd mal.....


This is what I was thinking, definitly doesn't look like a PB Mal and doesn't look like a PB GSD either.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

What a handsome boy :wub:

Not sure why people are feeling the need to point out what they think of his pedigree though...


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> Not sure why people are feeling the need to point out what they think of his pedigree though...


Because this place is about education. I agree that he is likely a shepherd mix but I think the OP already knows that from another board.

He's adorable no matter what.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

gsdraven said:


> Because this place is about education. I agree that he is likely a shepherd mix but I think the OP already knows that from another board.
> 
> He's adorable no matter what.


Yes exactly. Mals and GSDs are very different dogs, despite their similarities (to the uneducated eye). You don't want someone who has a shepherd or shepherd mix telling all their friends about their great pet Mal, and then having their friends go out and get a REAL mal and get in way over their heads because they were expecting a shepherd like dog and ended up with a maligator.

The dog pictured is certainly adorable, but he's not a mal. I know several people in my training class alone that have dogs without an ounce of mal in them, but they have the fawn coloring and perked ears and they think they are mal or high mal mix. One is a total pit mix and the other is definitely shepherd mix with some kind of retriever or who knows...but no mal.


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

love the pics, good looking boy


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

gorgeous, my neighbor has 2 purebred mali's ones 11 other is 4... poor 11 yr old's hips are going out on him, had lime disease and has been hurting since..... someone walks through his door though, **** still be there quicker then you can shut the door haha


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> What a handsome boy :wub:
> 
> Not sure why people are feeling the need to point out what they think of his pedigree though...


I was just wondering the same thing. I didnt post "what breed is my dog". He has very little Shepherd in him. 

Quoted from the other site 

"His mother and mothers parents were pure bred. But the father looked to have some Shepherd and the fathers mom was a Malinois but the father looked again like he had some Shepherd."

I never once said he was a pure bred Mali. I saw with my own eyes the Canadian KC paperwork for the mother and grandparents. I posted pictures on here to show my dog and people start debating whether hes pure bred. hes got the Mali temperment and energy. So when people see him they know what they are getting into.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

He's a good looking boy!  Love the 2nd photo!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

malinois_16 said:


> I was just wondering the same thing. I didnt post "what breed is my dog". He has very little Shepherd in him.
> 
> Quoted from the other site
> 
> ...


The reason why people brought it up is because the thread title is "Pictures Of My Mali"

Which leads me to believe that you are saying/thinking he is a PB Malinois.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

malinois_16 said:


> *Quoted from the other site *
> 
> "His mother and mothers parents were pure bred. But the father looked to have some Shepherd and the fathers mom was a Malinois but the father looked again like he had some Shepherd."
> 
> I never once said he was a pure bred Mali. I saw with my own eyes the Canadian KC paperwork for the mother and grandparents. I posted pictures on here to show my dog and people start debating whether hes pure bred. hes got the Mali temperment and energy. So when people see him they know what they are getting into.


ya know...it's not like people here read the posts you make on another board...which will work in your favor...


----------



## koda girl (Feb 15, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> What a handsome boy :wub:
> 
> Not sure why people are feeling the need to point out what they think of his pedigree though...


You do make me laugh Jax's Mom. You always have such good comments I just had to tell you. lol


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

I dont care if people read my other threads. I never said "Pics of my Purebred Mali"

If I wanted guesses on his breed I would of said that precisely. I dont go around telling people I dont think their dog is pure bred or what I think its mixed with. If they asked I would..


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> ya know...it's not like people here read the posts you make on another board...which will work in your favor...


no kidding....if you post pics titled "pictures of my mali" and your user handle is "malinois" anything, expect to get some people to comment on the fact that your dog isn't a malinois. Some people honestly have no idea what kind of dog they have. It's not meant as a punk on your or your dog, it's just a simple statement of "that's not a malinois"


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Rerun said:


> no kidding....if you post pics titled "pictures of my mali" and your user handle is "malinois" anything, expect to get some people to comment on the fact that your dog isn't a malinois. Some people honestly have no idea what kind of dog they have. It's not meant as a punk on your or your dog, it's just a simple statement of "that's not a malinois"


:thumbup: Exactly.

OP I am not trying to be rude and I am not saying that your dog isn't handsome (he is ) I am just saying that because you said "Pictures Of My Mali" I was expecting to see photos of a Malinois and your boy is not a PB Malinois. Doesn't make him any less special or any less attractive. I am sure he is a wonderful dog.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

LaRen I wasnt saying you were rude. I wasnt going to make my user name MalinoisGSDmix now was I. 

He has very little Shepherd in him. Some people are arguing he has no Mal in him when thats not true. 

I just dont like posting a picture thread to show my studly man only to have people turn around and say "Oh thats not a Malinois" or "He looks like a Shepherd mix to me" has I was wanted that I would of asked for peoples opinions. Not sure why people feel the need to call out what they feel his breed is.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

malinois_16 said:


> Not sure why people feel the need to call out what they feel his breed is.


Cuz you didn't ask 

...If you did ask, people would tell you to go see a vet.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Come on now people. Are we just supposed to let misinformation go in favor of not straying off topic or hurting someone's feelings? 

If someone posted a picture of an obviously mixed dog and implied it was pure bred by saying "Check out my German Shepherd" should I keep my mouth shut and let them keep living in ignorance or should I do what I signed up to do by joining this site and educate and be educated?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> Come on now people. Are we just supposed to let misinformation go in favor of not straying off topic or hurting someone's feelings?
> 
> If someone posted a picture of an obviously mixed dog and implied it was pure bred by saying "Check out my German Shepherd" should I keep my mouth shut and let them keep living in ignorance or should I do what I signed up to do by joining this site and educate and be educated?


:thumbup:


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I don't understand why people are getting so miffed over pointing out a simple fact. This is a forum and you're putting yourself out there for all kinds of responses every time you post.
It's not like people came on here and said "That's not a Mal; don't label him as such." They just gave their opinion on what they thought he was mixed with. 
Lets stop being so sensitive...

Your boy is gorgeous even though he's not a PB Mal.

I'm no expert on Mal's and I had come on here expecting to see a PB Mal and I thought I did. Thanks to other's posts, now I know that this isn't what a PB Mal looks like.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

As of this post, there are 22,920 members on this forum. As of this post there are 97 members on line and 356 guests. 

It is the responsibility of the members to help educate those who become members and those who are just looking for information.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Tbarrios333 said:


> I'm no expert on Mal's and I had come on here expecting to see a PB Mal and I thought I did. Thanks to other's posts, now I know that this isn't what a PB Mal looks like.


Sorry I crushed your hopes into seeing a pure bred Mali. He only has about 1/3 Shepherd in him anyway so hes pretty close..


----------



## Ruserious (Jul 9, 2011)

I was glad for the input I learned a little. I had no idea what a mali was.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

malinois_16 said:


> Sorry I crushed your hopes into seeing a pure bred Mali. He only has about 1/3 Shepherd in him anyway so hes pretty close..


You didn't crush my hopes, but had other people not commented, I would have never known that a Mali doesn't look like this. 
I have seen Mals before, but they were always completely tan with a dark face. I thought Mals could have different colors like yours, but now I see they don't. 
I think he's very good looking, so I'm not disappointed in the least.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Ruserious said:


> I was glad for the input I learned a little. I had no idea what a mali was.


When I first saw the post, the first thing that came to my mind was marshmallows and ice cream. But that's just because I'm hungry.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

malinois_16 said:


> He only has about 1/3 Shepherd in him anyway so hes pretty close..


As a mal owner, I would disagree that he looks pretty close. He's a mix, and he looks as such. Just because his bloodlines have "1/3" this or that, doesn't mean he looks 2/3 mal. Genetics unfortunately don't work that way. Some of his body build is mal, some is shepherd. His face is leaner than the average working line shepherd, but not the average pet or american show line shepherd. His face especially is VERY shepherdy.

Again, this isn't a BAD thing. It is what it is. When introducing him, just say something like "this is XYZ, my 11 yr old GSD/Mal mix." Most people would be interested to know what he is, because clearly he's not all shepherd and clearly he's not a mal.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Rerun said:


> As a mal owner, I would disagree that he looks pretty close. He's a mix, and he looks as such. Just because his bloodlines have "1/3" this or that, doesn't mean he looks 2/3 mal. Genetics unfortunately don't work that way. Some of his body build is mal, some is shepherd. His face is leaner than the average working line shepherd, but not the average pet or american show line shepherd. His face especially is VERY shepherdy.


I agree with this, I think you are spot on with describing the way he looks.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Tbarrios333 said:


> You didn't crush my hopes, but had other people not commented, I would have never known that a Mali doesn't look like this.
> I have seen Mals before, but they were always completely tan with a dark face. I thought Mals could have different colors like yours, but now I see they don't.
> I think he's very good looking, so I'm not disappointed in the least.


Malinois can come in black and sable, but they don't come in the above dogs coloring. That is the shepherd color in the face, and some shep and some mal in the body.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Why are we STILL debating my dogs breed...

Hes handsome either way and just because he has little Shepherd in him doesnt make him any less a dog..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you post on a public forum then anyone can pretty much have any discussion they want within the rules of that forum. If you can hijack threads for nonsense then others can as well. :shrug:



> just because he has little Shepherd in him doesnt make him any less a dog..


The irony of posting this particular sentence on a GSD board is just to funny... :rofl:


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Are you implying that I am and should not be welcome here because my dog isnt full Shepherd? 

Since you seem to hijack my thread I guess I am allowed to do it as well. Ive seen moderators highjack threads on the other forum and they got away with it. Another reason I left.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I think she meant that because your dog has a little shepherd in him makes him much more of a great dog and it's ironic that you're posting that on a GSD lover's forum


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

How does my dog not having lots of Shepherd in him make him a better dog then if he was full Shepherd?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Tahiry. Nice to know someone understands what irony is. LOL

Malinois16 - I was referring to your habit of hijacking threads on other boards but not surprised you didn't really get that. Your sentence makes very little sense as this IS your thread. How would you hi-jack your own thread?


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

Because he is your dog. One of my dogs is a Shep mix and I really don't care what others think of him. The thing that matters is I think he is a great dog.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

I know you were refering to on the other forum . Thats why I said I have seen other people do it even moderators on the other forum and they get away with it. I think its impossible to hijack your own thread. Also moderators on the other forum are allowed to personally bash members on an open forum and get away with it to 

Why are you even bringing up the other forum. Thats a different forum and I am not on that forum I am on this one..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

malinois_16 said:


> How does my dog not having lots of Shepherd in him make him a better dog then if he was full Shepherd?


You are sooo not getting this. Go look up Irony in a dictionary.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

malinois_16 said:


> Why are you even bringing up the other forum. Thats a different forum and I am not on that forum I am on this one..


YOU brought the other forum up! You did! You copied a post from another forum as if people here were supposed to have read it. Do you NOT pay attention to your own posts?

I was simply pointing out that you were complaining of something that you do continuously. There seems to be some irony in that as well.

It's just an Ironic kinda day. :rofl:

Nope..nobody bashed you. You were simply questioned on posts you've made all over the internet that highly contradicted what you posted on that forum. Primarily the MAJOR contradiction on how your GSD puppy died. Dog food? or Car accident? You also stated you were a Malinois breeder. Big contradictions that make people not want to answer the very serious medical problems for Lincoln. That's all.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Well rather then be rude about it and imply I am stupid, why not try explaining it to me in a way I can understand. There are people with disabilities out there that effect how they take and process things.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

See, to me, a dog with 1/3 of something else is a mixed breed - 1/3 is awful close to being 1/2, and nobody would argue that a dog that is half one thing and half another is NOT a pure bred dog. 

But to someone else, 1/3 GSD is negligeable and not worth mentioning? Seems to be more like misleading.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Nope..nobody bashed you. You were simply questioned on posts you've made all over the internet that highly contradicted what you posted on that forum. Primarily the MAJOR contradiction on how your GSD puppy died. Dog food? or Car accident? You also stated you were a Malinois breeder. Big contradictions that make people not want to answer the very serious medical problems for Lincoln. That's all.


That was already explained and proved and the Admin and I spoke about that. What you believe is up to you, but for YOU to bring it to this forum is showing you want to cause drama. They dont want to answer my medical questions about Lincoln thats fine, it only hurts Lincoln not me. Not everyone can just accept their dogs death like that ya know. People have disabilities etc. You guys whine and complain he needs to see a vet and when I make an appointment and ask questions on what should be expected you ignore it. Well...if thats the case I will cancel his appointment. I didnt think he needed to see a vet to begin with, but I made the appointment because I took YOUR advice. 

I have bred Mals before  I just wont giving the kennel name I was with because I dont need you going around bashing that and giving them a bad name when they produce some of the top dogs in Canada. 

Believe what you chose, why would I waste my time going around creating all these accounts. I have other things to do in life. 

Im starting to see this forum is pretty similar to the other one in the drama it holds. Also see how the moderators dont do anything to the "pack" attacking one member but if that one member talks back they give warnings. 

Thanks to all those who PM'ed me to tell me I wasnt the only one who noticed this.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

malinois_16 said:


> Well rather then be rude about it and imply I am stupid, why not try explaining it to me in a way I can understand. There are people with disabilities out there that effect how they take and process things.


I can relate to this, and it can be very frustrating. The way I deal with it is to not automatically assume that people are being negative, but to try and pick out the information contained in a post or verbal communication and look at it from a logical point of view and keeping my feelings out of it. 

If I'm still not clear, or if I have doubts about the intent of the message, I feel it is my responsibility to formulate specific questions that will address those issues so that I CAN understand, and communicate on the same level as the other person. 

Also, can you PM me the name of the breeding kennel you used to work with? Very interested in learning more about top working dog producers in this country.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Everyone is certainly entitled to an opinion, sometimes you've got to have a thick skin to take it, and if one doesn't like what one is posting, there's always the 'ignore' button that can be used

Anyone who is a dog lover is welcome on this board. 

I don't think it's fair of you malinois16 to make one feel quilty with your comment about people not wanting to help you with Lincolns medical issues, that it will hurt him. 

You've gotten tons of advice, suggestions, and input from alot of knowledgeable people , not just here, but, end up doing whatever you do. 

I take great offense that our mods don't do "anything",, If you think you have a problem with a member or a post, you can always hit the 'notify' button and a mod will decide if it's appropriate or not. 

As for Lincoln, He's a handsome dog, I see a German Shepherd Face, and a malinois shaped body, so he's a mix. So what's the drama? If one didn't 'feed' the drama, there would be none. 

Just my humble opinion


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Im a very private person. The last time I gave the name of the kennel out a whole load of drama was started by this person (not saying you will) so the owner has asked I leave the kennel out of it. 

I am sorry, but its kind of hard to ignore when someone indirectly calls you stupid. I am not saying the mods do nothing on this board, I was refering to the other board. 

I have received good advice regarding my dog sure, but when I go to ask further questions and am ignored isnt right. I come here to learn and ask questions not to be mocked, insulted, bashed then ignored when I have a question. I did not start the drama in this thread. It was started by someone with a grudge. 

Sorry

Maybe when I get to know more people, and am treated like a wanted member on the board will I give out more information rather then be a private person.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

malinois_16 said:


> Also see how the moderators dont do anything to the "pack" attacking one member but if that one member talks back they give warnings.


Any warnings are issued privately so you can't say the Mods didn't warn anyone else.


As for your dog, I think he's very striking looking!!


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah, well you kind of notice when a member does something thats against the rules..Warning One should of been given. Then they keep doing it and its suspension but they are still posting. Thats how I know certain people were allowed to do this. 

Then we get into the issue where the moderator themselves partakes, created drama threads targeting a specific person, nothing was done other then the owner removing it. If that were a mod on MY board they would of lost their moderator position. Mods are suppose to be ending the drama, not creating it. IMO

Thanks for the compliment on Lincoln, I get stopped a lot by people driving to say how pretty he is


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

malinois_16 said:


> Yeah, well you kind of notice when a member does something thats against the rules..Warning One should of been given. Then they keep doing it and its suspension but they are still posting. Thats how I know certain people were allowed to do this.
> 
> Then we get into the issue where the moderator themselves partakes, created drama threads targeting a specific person, nothing was done other then the owner removing it. If that were a mod on MY board they would of lost their moderator position. Mods are suppose to be ending the drama, not creating it. IMO
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on Lincoln, I get stopped a lot by people driving to say how pretty he is


 
What? WHich of us moderators do you feel need to be fired?   

I think the members have been doing fine on this thread. You may, however, want to re-read some of them because I think you are taking things a bit too personal.

There are TONS of mixed breed dogs in this forum board and they are welcomed and bragged on with the rest of our dogs. 

This is a GOOD thing!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> What? WHich of us moderators do you feel need to be fired?


I do believe this incident with a moderator was on another board - the OP's posts are VERY confusing because she keeps mixing up events and posts from different boards.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

malinois_16 said:


> They dont want to answer my medical questions about Lincoln thats fine, it only hurts Lincoln not me. Not everyone can just accept their dogs death like that ya know. People have disabilities etc. You guys whine and complain he needs to see a vet and when I make an appointment and ask questions on what should be expected you ignore it. Well...if thats the case I will cancel his appointment. I didnt think he needed to see a vet to begin with, but I made the appointment because I took YOUR advice.
> 
> .


I'm sorry but I feel this needs to be addressed. First, I'm not a mod on any board so dont' really care what the mods on the other board did or didn't do as it's not my concern.

You posted that your dogs tongue and gums were turning blue on more than one occasion. You posted pictures of his eyes that were far worse than the ones you chose to post here. You were advised to go to a vet because nobody on the board COULD answer your question. You said that you couldn't make the appt, that you could not afford it and were saving up for it. When it was suggested that you could contact a rescue to see if they could take him and provide proper medical care, you refused and stated you would euthanize him before rehoming him. 

At that point, people advised you to go to a vet and stopped answering those questions. Please don't place blame on people for not wanting to give bad information that could make a situation far worse. You were given a lot of helpful advise but chose not to take it. Your animals health is your ultimate responsibility. Not that of a bunch of strangers on an internet forum.

Lincoln is a very handsome boy and you've done a great job training him. I've seen the training videos you've posted. I wish him the best life possible and hope you take him to a vet soon.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Ah, so this is Lincoln on the other board.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

malinois_16 said:


> They dont want to answer my medical questions about Lincoln thats fine, it only hurts Lincoln not me.



Wow, THIS one sentence out of the ENTIRE thread has been the only thing that has irritated me. 

It ONLY hurts your dog NOT you?! Anything that hurts my dog hurts me!! When I've had to take my cat to the vet because it got hit by a car, I was crying the whole time. When my dogs get sick, I take them to the vet, when I worry about them, they go to the vet, if I don't have cash in my acct, I use a CREDIT card. 

WHAT HURTS MY DOG, HURTS ME. 

If it doesn't hurt you, you should re-evaluate if you should own a dog or not.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Actually Jax that picture I posted on this board of his eye was the most recent picture I took. So I am glad you think the past ones on the other board looks worse because that tells me his eye is getting better 

I was refering to another mod on the other board. I havent had issues on this board as of yet.

As for the pale gums and tongue, I solved that issue. 

And, as for using a credit card to whomever made that statement. I ran up 2 cards on him. I went into bankrupcy over this dogs medical bills and lost my car. So...dont say I never take him to the vet because I have and have every receipt to prove that. Why would I give him to a rescue who will otherwise kill him when I could put him down myself when it gets bad enough? Makes no sense. I would rather him die with me holding him then some unfamiliar person at a rescue only putting him down because he has a temperment issue.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Also, as for taking him in I still cannot afford it. I have made an appointment with a vet vendouring at a show next weekend. His regular price is $80 and im only paying $20. This is for an exam which I was planning to ask just about his eyes. Had you of read my other thread you would of seen that


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

malinois_16 said:


> Why would I give him to a rescue who will otherwise kill him when I could put him down myself when it gets bad enough? Makes no sense. I would rather him die with me holding him then some unfamiliar person at a rescue only putting him down because he has a temperment issue.


A rescue would not put him down. You need to research what a rescue is.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

I have contacted the rescues in my area that take large dogs and I had a couple come out and evaluate him and they said IF they took him they would likely end up putting him down because he is "too much work" and they generally only take sound dogs that are ready to go up for adoption.

As for the shelters in the area....you know what they would do already

But hes not going to rescue anyway hes staying here with me


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

What temperament issues does he have?


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

He doesnt like to be bothered by people. When someone comes to pet him, look him in the eye he barks and backs away then acts all tough like he will bite if the person doesnt back off. Hes never bitten. But once he gets used to the person hes fine with them. 

I have tried SEVERAL trainers and behavoirists on my last credit card before I had to go bankrupt to see if we could figure it out. We ruled out medical and the trainers told me he is one of the dogs that this is genetic and will never get fixed. I just have to manage it. ALL puppies in his litter are like this, some worse some not as severe. 

So I have been working with him via clicker training. Before I could never take him anywhere were people are, but I put a "Do not pet" vest on him and am able to take him places, if someone goes to touch him I tell them not to. He can sit next to people, walk by them etc and hes fine UNTIL they try to pet him. 

Because of this rescues wont take him because even if he is worked with its genetic and he may revert back and its a liability they dont want. So hes staying with me. I manage it, I know him better then anyone. I know his triggers, his stress levels and I can tell the second he starts to get stressed. We are going to the beach today ( where not alot of people go cause its kinda gross) and hes going for a swim ( well Im going to go in with him and try to teach him how to swim) and he will be fine. Been here many times before.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

malinois_16 said:


> I have received good advice regarding my dog sure, but when I go to ask further questions and am ignored isnt right.


You have to realize that board members do not have an obligation to respond to any thread. Lots of questions online get asked and ignored. That doesn't mean it's done intentionally and you really shouldn't take it personally. Sometimes there aren't that many people on the board who have enough knowledge and experience to answer a particular question, and perhaps they missed your thread, or they haven't been online for a while. It happens all the time. 



malinois_16 said:


> Yeah, well you kind of notice when a member does something thats against the rules..Warning One should of been given. Then they keep doing it and its suspension but they are still posting. Thats how I know certain people were allowed to do this.


"Against the rules" can be subjective. People complain all the time about things they don't like, but on review, board rules haven't actually been broken, so no action is taken. Also, as Lauri mentioned, warnings are private, so you wouldn't necessarily know if any were given. And sometimes it looks like someone is getting away with something but in actuality, nobody ever bothered to notify the moderator and they haven't seen the post in question. 



malinois_16 said:


> I was refering to another mod on the other board. I havent had issues on this board as of yet.


Why are you bringing business from another board over here? Complaining here about how you were treated somewhere else isn't productive. Why not start fresh?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Mal 16, since you have bred mals before I am assuming you know lines and such, maybe you could offer some insite to this poster
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/162903-malinois-breed-info-ot-vitosha.html


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

malinois_16 said:


> He doesnt like to be bothered by people. When someone comes to pet him, look him in the eye he barks and backs away then acts all tough like he will bite if the person doesnt back off. Hes never bitten. But once he gets used to the person hes fine with them.
> 
> I have tried SEVERAL trainers and behavoirists on my last credit card before I had to go bankrupt to see if we could figure it out. We ruled out medical and the trainers told me he is one of the dogs that this is genetic and will never get fixed. I just have to manage it. ALL puppies in his litter are like this, some worse some not as severe.
> 
> ...


Just so you're aware of what you're dealing with, this is fear aggression and the reason many rescues won't work with dogs like this is because dogs with severe fear aggression may (not will, but MAY) turn into fear biters. 

Malinois as a general rule of thumb don't care to be handled or petted by people they don't know. Mine will approach people he deems "safe" with reserved caution to be petted. I don't force petting upon him by anyway. He doesn't bark or growl, and wouldn't be permitted to either. But there are different trains of thought on whether or not you should correct that kind of behavior. At your dogs age, I wouldn't change anything. But it's good that you don't force him to submit to petting by other people.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

I know Mals are more so one person type dogs. My Shepherd and Rottie were like this as well but would still take a pet from a stranger who helps themselves. With Lincoln I just have to be more careful because he barks. I find alot of his barking is more social behavoir then anything. He barks at anything. I have a pretty good handle on when its aggressive and when its just a HI bark. I dont want to change him, ive come such a looong way with him. 

What I dont get is I socialized him, exposed him to everything and he still turned out this way. I also do not tolerate the barking and he gets removed from the situation right away.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Weak nerves are genetic, you can socialize and socialize but if they have weak nerves you can't out-train genetics unfortunately. All you can do is what you've tried to do - prevent poor and aggressive behavior. You learn to read the dog, teach him appropriate behaviors, and make sure people don't suddenly maul him with petting.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

I find people generally avoid him. But I have had the odd few people help themselves. The trainers I spoke to said it wasnt genetic as temperment doesnt run in genetics its learned. Sadly tho they sucked my money before I realized they were full of poop


----------

